# Slight defamation I suppose



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (24/11/14)

Hi guys. Don't know if I'm posting in the correct place, but what the heck. Please bare in mind that this is is sent with the softest of hearts and not meant to offend anyone. If offense is taken, that's your issue lol. 

Recently I've noticed that a few forum members have started referring to VapeMOB as "VapeROB". Now, speak on behalf of myself as a huge fan of VapeMOB and the excellent work they are doing for vapers in Cape Town, and South Africa at large. If they have no issue with the Nickname given to them, then by all means delete the post and prosecute me if you feel it fair. But the name VapeROB, where Rob does not refer to a name but rather to a derogatory term, is rather insulting in my understanding. I would, as well as would others, hate if a newbie came aboard and saw VapeROB and immediately thought of them as overpriced retailers. I do not feel that they are overpriced. I feel that their prices are perfectly on par with many others, and their service is second to none. Plus the guys who work for the MOB are a well educated group of amazing people. I've come to know all of them on first name basis and they are honestly awesome people. 

Final rant; please show some respect. That's it. 

Disclaimer: this post is entirely my doing and from me, myself, and I. I have no affiliation to the mob as an entity, but only as a loving customer and vaping supporter. If my message offended, then please feel free to forgive me

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (24/11/14)

I couldn't agree with you more. I too like buying from them and enjoy their level of service - always greeted with a smile. If i'm not happy with a price I will buy somewhere else. They after all have overheads and staff to pay. They are an honest business and there is no need for anyone to insinuate otherwise.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (24/11/14)

Of course it can only be defamation if false. Personally I have not been treated as lovingly and respectfully as you obviously have been.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (24/11/14)

Andre said:


> Of course it can only be defamation if false. Personally I have not been treated as lovingly and respectfully as you obviously have been.



Noted. Have you spoken about it in private to any of the representatives? And have you both, as adults, come to a conclusion?


----------



## Danny (24/11/14)

Nicely put @Yusuf Cape Vaper and I completely agree with the sentiment, was also shocked to see the defamation. I too am not affiliated to the MOB but am a commited customer. They have always given me great service and more importantly support after purchases. It definitely can be considered defamation if placed in the appropriate context to be defamatory and is based on something such as opinions of pricing. The price is not truly too high, it is too high in your opinion based on whatever you wish to base your opinion, such as the sales price offered by another vendor. The basing of said opinion on another vendors pricing, in my mind at least, does not magically transform the opinion into fact.

The MOB has definitely recieved some angst on the forum but I think they have handled themselves relatively well and am sure they will continue to do so. I dont think we as a community or forum should allow the defamation of supporting retailers on our forum. Im sure they contribute a whole lot to the forums continued existence. I am not saying they should be able to hide behind the supporting retailer badge. Im just saying that things like nicknaming them vapeROB which creates an overwhelmingly negative perception of them should not be allowed in a space that they help support the engagement with. It's counterintuitive to allow it and it wont add any benefits to the community. There are ways in which it is acceptable to approach a vendor about things like pricing or other issues, and throwing it up on a forum really should be a last resort. By all means dont buy from the MOB if you feel it is overpriced, but dont insult them because you aren't happy with their pricing. Be happy that there are competitors and take your patronage to them.

I have to add in terms of pricing I definitely dont feel robbed by the MOB, even the import juices are still equivalent in price (per ml) to twisps juices. In terms of hardware I definitely dont feel robbed knowing that MOB has and will do their best to help out if it goes wrong, no not unnecessarily exchange it to make me happy but do their best to help and definitely exchange it if they can. Beyond that if the little extra on the price tag gives me access to a vaping experience like what they're offering I would happily give a little bit more. The whole experience under one roof, from juice to hardware, you can touch, taste, test and talk about every product with a knowledgeable person. Its worth it in my opinion. MOBstars just keep at it! Yep its a delicate topic which may offend someone but just my

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (24/11/14)

Well said @Danny. I agree with you 100%. It's good to know that I don't feel this way alone lol. But yes, the support, the service, the work that MOB is doing in the country does definitely not warrant for a response that they are/have been receiving. Long life Vape Mob, and long live their prices which I feel is reasonable (and I'm a broke ass student lol)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (24/11/14)

Very difficult to prove the 5 necessary elements of defamation with just a "name" referral, but thats just my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (24/11/14)

johan said:


> Very difficult to prove the 5 necessary elements of defamation with just a "name" referral, but thats just my opinion.



I never outright accused anyone of defamation. The title reads "slight defamation I suppose". But your comment and statement of opinion speaks. Cheers

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Danny (24/11/14)

@johan agreed and malicious intent is always almost impossible to prove. But I don't think we need to go there at all, it stands to reason that if a particular vendor is constantly lambasted for their pricing they earn an online reputation that will eventually negatively effect recruitment of new clients and so on. It is unreasonable to expect them to sponsor the source of that negativity, and without as many vendors as possible we limit competition and create an exclusive market for a few select (not necessarily the best) vendors on the forum, seriously limiting the role the forum could play in south african vape culture and the benefits of free competition between vendors in terms of specials etc. 

I dont believe such things are allowed on other forums. It is not as though they have abused a client and we are saying that client shouldnt be able to express their dissatisfaction. This actually would be trying to stop the attachment of negative branding to supporting vendors by forumites. Forumites that could be friends/family with other vendors, or other vendors themselves, or as I have recently come to accept the existence of are those among us that recieve discount kickbacks from the vendor whose team theyre on (hearsay at this point, but not unbelievable). Its a whole messy situation really that I can see being abused eventually, might be an idea to address it in some way.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (24/11/14)

I agree @Danny, my post was just a simple sideline comment regarding the term "defamation" and not to cause any pain & suffering to whomever read my post.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Danny (24/11/14)

johan said:


> I agree @Danny, my post was just a simple sideline comment regarding the term "defamation" and not to cause any pain & suffering to whomever read my post.


Johan you are one person I just have to meet in real life. Not for the first time you post and I struggle to choose my rating, starting at funny, moving to optimistic, back to funny nope but I like it and its a winner. Never disagree from my side yet!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/11/14)

Simply put. An issue or opinion was raised by a forum member . If the vendor feels they are being treated unfairly let them be the ones to raise the issue as they are the ones affected by it. If they do not raise the topic however one can only assume they are not offended by it and doesnt see it as defamation

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## RATZ (24/11/14)

On a side note, whenever a customer questions my pricing I reply with " I have no problem with how my clients value their product " . Good service and quality products are not cheap.


----------



## rogue zombie (24/11/14)

Not to throw vinegar on flames here, but I've received outstanding service from all the "well priced" retailers here to.

Good customer service does not have to be expensive. I'm just saying, because that's the direction this thread is being pointed in.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (25/11/14)

No doubt your intentions are honorable, @Yusuf Cape Vaper, but do take into consideration that this thread is helping to perpetuate the name under discussion. For example, this thread has had almost 500 views so far, whilst the prior thread with one post using same has had but 150 views.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Danny (25/11/14)

So it degenerates slowly but degenerates none the less. I think its admirable to stand up against what you view as injustice especially when it isnt strictly your battle and as such think the intentions of @Yusuf Cape Vaper definitely arent to be questioned. This actually is something that really should be considered for the future. Im saddened by the fact that people dont think it is important for us as forum members to be active in pointing out and discussing things that negatively effect our experience on the forum, and more importantly things that could pose problems for the forum in the future (that may have not been considered yet). What is a forum without progressive exchange of ideas and resultant growth? Well not a forum but an elitist social club.
But I am not interested into entering juvenile discourse if the merit in what has been posted cant be seen for what it is, there is no point. Especially when comments like "there is always someeone who wants to rock the boat!" Are being dropped, as though there is a comment in existence that could stir the pot more. All I try and add is value, and I like to think most members do the same. Clearly the value is not always appreciated which is fine.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (25/11/14)

I have gone through this thread

All of you have made valid points and I think @Yusuf Cape Vaper 's original post was sincere and he has every right to express his views. 

In future, if anyone thinks a retailer is too expensive or that their prices are not justified, perhaps just say it like that and explain it a bit more, giving reasons why, so that it is clear to all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Marzuq (25/11/14)

i think this thread may be heading toward the 'crossing the line'
i believe that @Yusuf Cape Vaper has said what he needed to to get his point across. and if he is in agreement, and before anyone does cross any line and this gets ugly. maybe we could ask a mod/admin to close the thread to any more replies.
this then leaves the floor open to the vendor in question to raise their view if they have any in their own capacity

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (25/11/14)

Danny said:


> So it degenerates slowly but degenerates none the less..



Yip counter productive, much like Man U fans

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (25/11/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Yip counter productive, much like Man U fans



looks like someone in the mood to poke the bear LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (25/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> looks like someone in the mood to poke the bear LOL



Just messing. 
In my world, I'm surrounded my Man U fans.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> ....this then leaves the floor open to the vendor in question to raise their view if they have any in their own capacity



Beautiful day in Cape Town isn't it?

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (25/11/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Beautiful day in Cape Town isn't it?



couldnt agree with you more. mountains especially outstanding today


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/11/14)

I'm way overdue to visit the fairest cape again! The wine farms are calling!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991 (25/11/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Beautiful day in Cape Town isn't it?


Sky sure is blue today eh?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm way overdue to visit the fairest cape again! The wine farms are calling!



I still need too get around to it myself gramps. Drop on in, bring my VA cap along, wear it skew on your head and lets make a day of it.


----------



## Marzuq (25/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm way overdue to visit the fairest cape again! The wine farms are calling!


pull in @Rob Fisher we are going to have an awesome vape meet on the 6th december. maybe i good time to drop by


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (25/11/14)

It's a bit cloudy on my side of the office

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> pull in @Rob Fisher we are going to have an awesome vape meet on the 6th december. maybe i good time to drop by



I would love to... I was at the last one but this one I'm gonna miss.


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/11/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I still need too get around to it myself gramps. Drop on in, bring my VA cap along, wear it skew on your head and lets make a day of it.



Hehehe... I have your cap here! Happily Mitch sent me one as well so I'm going GANGSTER to the JHB meet! 

I will take good care of your cap till I visit wine country again!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/11/14)

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> It's a bit cloudy on my side of the office



I love bugging him when he's trying to see on his screen 



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... I have your cap here! Happily Mitch sent me one as well so I'm going GANGSTER to the JHB meet!
> 
> I will take good care of your cap till I visit wine country again!



Where's the super like button.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (25/11/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I love bugging him when he's trying to see on his screen
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Lekker clouds there guys


----------



## Marzuq (25/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I would love to... I was at the last one but this one I'm gonna miss.



pity. but there is always next time


----------



## Danny (25/11/14)

Well that was a whole lot of relatively pointless, pointed reading and writing. Can I just say that you lot are worse than journal editors

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (25/11/14)

Danny said:


> Well that was a whole lot of relatively pointless, pointed reading and writing. Can I just say that you lot are worse than journal editors



Imagine how dumb I feel @Danny lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## DoubleD (25/11/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Yip counter productive, much like Man U fans



 I dont like your tone sir...  but it was funny....that one time, dont do it again

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## LandyMan (25/11/14)

Silver said:


> I have gone through this thread
> 
> All of you have made valid points and I think @Yusuf Cape Vaper 's original post was sincere and he has every right to express his views.
> 
> In future, if anyone *thinks a retailer is too expensive* or that their prices are not justified, perhaps just say it like that and explain it a bit more, giving reasons why, so that it is clear to all.



LOL .. couldn't help but giggle when I read this ... I asked a vendor last night if they don't think their product is too cheap ... HAHAHAHA


----------



## Silver (25/11/14)

LandyMan said:


> LOL .. couldn't help but giggle when I read this ... I asked a vendor last night if they don't think their product is too cheap ... HAHAHAHA



Which vendor was that @LandyMan ?


----------



## LandyMan (25/11/14)

Silver said:


> Which vendor was that @LandyMan ?


Not sure I am allowed to say SIR

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------

